# AP friendly communities in the US?



## segata (Jun 4, 2008)

We're always up for trying new places,our lease is coming up here.I was just wondering,do you live in or know of a community that is 'crunchy'?I'd like to find somewhere that is conducive to walking,full of people that cosleep,cd,bw,and lots more!!!Any suggestions??


----------



## AuntRayRay (Aug 18, 2004)

I would also like to know this....we would like to move in the next two years..to a place more crunchy and WARM!


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

The NorthWest. Seattle or Portland, but Portland is more affordable and a bit warmer. Much warmer than NJ, mama







It doesn't rain that much...heck I'm a texan where it never rains and could handle living in both places. I miss it and we plan to move back to the Seattle area in a few months







:

But Portland by far is the crunchiest place on earth. For real. Check out the tribal area...TONS of crunchy people..it's almost unreal!


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep Seattle is very Crunchy and crunchy friendly. We have Bastyr College in Kirkland which trains Naturopaths, A chrio every five feet, alll the trader joe's and whole foods you could ever want







But it is very expensive to live here.


----------



## sugareemoma (Jan 20, 2009)

I live 45 mind outside of Seattle and it isn't too cruncy here. People at my DDs daycare look at me weird for babywearing and I am the only person I know who CDs. I used to live in Seattle and loved it but when I had DD I had to move somewhere that I could afford to live and return to school. Good luck


----------

